# Under the Table and Dreaming & Crash (Dave Matthews Band)



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

These are my favorite DMB albums I enjoy hearing from start to finish. The lengths of the songs on Before These Crowded Streets tend to go on too long for me, and some of the melodies (Dreaming Tree/Stone/Pig) don't excite me; I find it over-blown, yet many consider this one their best.

I prefer the poppier approach of the structures and melodies on the first two albums, yet still find them very sophisticated with rich lyrical content.

Thoughts?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

But, here is one from Before These Crowded Streets I do enjoy, performed not by the full band, but the popular duo, Dave and Tim.

Dave Matthews and Tim Reynolds - Crush (Live at Farm Aid 25) - YouTube


----------



## Hogwash (5 mo ago)

It’s been a long while since I’ve listened to DMB. Any recent recommendations?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Hogwash said:


> It’s been a long while since I’ve listened to DMB. Any recent recommendations?


I really like this song called Snow Outside from their second to most recent album, Away from the World. Here it is performed by Dave and Tim.

Dave Matthews & Tim Reynolds - Snow Outside (Live at Farm Aid 2014) - YouTube


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

From their latest album, here is Come Tomorrow performed by Dave and Tim.

Dave Matthews & Tim Reynolds - Come Tomorrow (Live at Farm Aid 2019) - YouTube


----------

